# Wanted - R35 intakes and BOV***8217;s



## Martinshankland (Jul 13, 2015)

As above, I***8217;m after some dump valves and intake for my r35.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Kindai is selling intakes in the for sale section


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Just responded to you on my for sale thread Martin (the one you posted on - sorry for delay).

yes I still have the intakes. Was about to list them so good timing.


----------



## Martinshankland (Jul 13, 2015)

gtr mart said:


> Just responded to you on my for sale thread Martin (the one you posted on - sorry for delay).
> 
> yes I still have the intakes. Was about to list them so good timing.



No bother at all ***x1f642; would you take £200 delivered for the intakes? Happy to pay as a gift to cut out fees or bank transfer. Not really too sure what a cobb v2 can do so would rather leave the mapping to the professionals***x1f602;


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

You up in Scotland Martin? Who would be fitting and tuning your car?

The COBB does a similar thing to Ecutek. With the exception that its a small hand held unit that you can keep in the car to read and reset codes and load maps / pull logs for your tuner if remote mapping. Common in the USA with a fair few using in the UK, although most seem to favour Ecutek as it offers more versatility to the tuner.

Plus this is the V2 which doesn't have traction control or pops or bangs or any of that.


----------



## Martinshankland (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah I***8217;m in Dumfries, south Scotland. Anything I do to the car I***8217;ll do myself and I***8217;m not sure about tuning to be honest. I wasn***8217;t going to bother mapping with just intakes fitted. I just want them for the noise! And some BOV***8217;s if I can find some.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think you might need to tune with intakes as the MAF scaling requires adjustment.

If you want Ecutek then you will need to go to a tuner. You could opt for a Cobb. great for fit and forget. You can download OTS (off the shelf) maps to suit lower levels of tunes (these are free and available from the Cobb website) or speak to someone like Linney, AC Speedtech or SVM as they are all pretty handy with Cobb. 

If you're interested then I'm advertising mine for £300 but could do you a good deal if you're going for the intakes aswell. 

Do a bit of research on the need for a tune with intakes. Also check out some of the Cobb and Ecutek stuff and let me know your thoughts tomorrow if you still want to go for the intakes and your thoughts on the COBB.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Martinshankland (Jul 13, 2015)

My cars a Litchfield stage one so must be using ecutek (I***8217;m new to r35***8217;s so still learning) 
Just spoke to a friend of mine and he ran forge intakes with a previous stage one map without issues so If you***8217;re happy with £200 for them, I***8217;ll just take the intakes and if needs be I can get the tube altered at service


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Martin

It's a fair bet that your car is on Ecutek. 

I won't be able to get packaging or send them before the weekend so if you can post your offer on my ad for the inlets to confirm you've seen the details then unless I get offered full asking or someone wants the COBB to go with them, I'll accept your offer and we can do the deal. 

for sale ad here: https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/566129-r35-intakes-k-n-just-cleaned-oiled.html


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

I have some tial qr bov if you are interested. Bought from buzzy on here but never got round to fitting them.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Martin. Let me know if you want the intakes. I will be getting some packaging and boxing them up this weekend.


----------

